# Übertakten,Grenze,keine Wasserkühlung



## Fraggerbee (1. Juni 2008)

Hi...Ich möchte mich mal ein bischen übers Übertakten schlau machen.
Ich habe einen Core Duo E6600@2,4Ghz und eine normale Kühlung.
Meine Frage:Um wieviel Mhz kann ich ihn mit einer normalen Lüftung Übertakten sodass er noch perfekt funktioniert?

Gibt es jemanden der genau sowas schon gemacht hat?
Kann er mir sagen was für ein CPU-Kühler er mir empfehlen würde?
(Ich habe momentan noch den Standart Lüfter)

Ich dachte an eine Endgeschwindigkeit von 3000 Mhz.


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. Juni 2008)

*hust* Erstmal solltest du dich schlau machen *wie* du übertaktest. Dann, was es dir bringen würde (ernsthaft mal: 600MHz sind nicht wirklich viel) und ob es für den kleinen Unterschied lohnt die Garantie sausen zu lassen.

Zum fachlichen: Man kann nicht beliebig hoch übertakten. Selbst mit ausreichender Kühlung ist das System irgendwann nur noch instabil.
Zur Lüftung stellt allerdings der Boxed-Lüfter des Core 2 eine ausreichende Basis dar, da die CPU ohnehin nicht sehr heiß wird.

Und nun noch zum Schluss: Oerclocking ist ziehmlicher Schwachsinn. Es geht die Garantie verloren, die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Ausfalls steigt und diese kleinen Kinder geben immer so gerne an wie toll sie doch sind


----------



## Fraggerbee (1. Juni 2008)

Wie man übertaktet weis ich eigentlich.
Das mit den 3000 Mhz hatte ich mir so gedacht das es eigentlich kein problem sein dürfte
aber ich war mir nicht sicher ob man mit einer normalen Lüftung mehr als 3000Mhz raus kriegt z.B. 3400 oder 3600.
Ich denke sich für Overclocking zu interessieren ist ja nicht falsch mann muss sich dafür halt richtig interessieren damit man es richtig macht.
Garantie hab ich keine da ich den Alten PC schon seit langem aufgerüstet habe.
Nun gut sollte ich Overclocking ausprobieren werde ich es sowieso richtig machen weil ich es nicht zu lassen werde das son cpu dabei drauf geht.
Mein bruder hat sowas gemacht und sich nicht richtig interessiert hehehe 
sein alter amd is flöten gegangen.
Ich habe gehört das man eine maximale leistungssteigerung von 25Mhz aufeinmal machen sollte,ist das quatsch oder stimmt das?


----------



## Laudian (1. Juni 2008)

Mal generell:

Ob Overclocking erfolgreich ist (allgemein und vor allem erfolgreich nach Definition genauso stabil wie ohne) haengt alleine schon von derart vielen Faktoren ab, dass es fuer unerfahrene oft reines Gluecksspiel ist.  

Um eine CPU stabil zu uebertakten brauchst du ein sehr variables Mainboard, das nebenher von den Praezisionsunterschieden (Latenzen) von Ram und CPU nicht so leicht aus dem Takt gebracht werden kann, muss nebenher noch entsprechende Moeglichkeiten bieten Spannungen auf dem Board sauber zu verarbeiten und muss gleichzeitig sehr robust sein.

Um die CPU zu uebertakten ist es oft nicht ausreichend alleine mit Multiplikator (der heute eh oft fest steht) und Frontsidebus FSB zu spielen. Gerade 2.teres erfordert oft eine gleichzeitige Ueber oder untertaktung des Ram, je nach FSB-Aenderung. 

Jede Aenderung der Spezifikation zieht normalerweise eine Aenderung der Latenzzeiten, der Spannungsstufe und der Kuehlung nach sich. In wieweit sich die Latenzzeiten veraendern kann man kaum rausfinden, hier ist Fingerspitzengefuehl angesagt, im schlimmsten Fall kann das System stolpern, oder ganz aus dem Takt kommen. Stimmt die Spannung nicht mehr bricht das System zusammen oder die Temperaturen steigen (und man sucht erstmal den Grund dafuer) ... nebenher musst du nach jeder Aenderung einen Stresstest laufen lassen um zu sehen wie sich Stabilitaet und Temperatur verhalten. 

Sobald du etwas am FSB aenderst kann es sein, dass du ueber die Regelspezifikation des Rams kommst. Passiert das, wird dieser instabil oder faellt ganz aus. Hoehere Taktraten kann man durch kleinere Latenzzeiten abfangen aber je niedriger du die Latenz machst, desto groesser wird die Fehlerquote was das System wiederum auch instabil macht ... probates Mittel dagegen ist eine Spannungsaenderung, was die Lebensdauer zum teil erheblich reduzieren kann, wobei verschiedene Modelle von Ram gerade bei der Spannung zum Teil nur sehr geringe Tolreanzen aufweisen, so dass Rambausteine mal gerne zu heiss werden und dann Schrott sind.

3. waere da das MB, was den Northbridgechip angeht, was laesst er zu, welche Stufen an FSB, Multiplikatoren, welche Spannungsstufen etc pp ... und vor allem wie heiss wird der ... hier ist das mit dem Kuehlerwechsel normal ein groesseres Problem ... 

Wie du siehst ist Overclocking in einen "Normal" stabilen Zustand nicht wirklich leicht zu erreichen schon garnicht, wenn man wenig Ahnung hat. Nebenher ist wenn du das tust deine Garantie weg und im schlimmsten Fall koennen diverse andere PC-Komponenten vom NT bis zur Graka ebenfalls schaden nehmen ... es koennen im schlimmsten Fall netzseitige Kurzschluesse auftreten etc ... ^^ auch wenn das sehr selten ist ... das Risiko besteht und ich bezweifle dass es hier die paar MHz wert sind.

Wenn du das probieren willst besorg dir im Inet nen 50Euro PC mit 500MHz und spiel mit dem rum, da machts nix, wenn der PC danach Schrott ist.


----------



## Fraggerbee (1. Juni 2008)

Das heist ja dass alle tutorials über OC vollig unsinnig sind vonwegen "sicheres overclocking".Bitte korigiere mich wenn ich falsch liegen sollte oder das einfach nur unsinn ist.Aber man kann im bios zuschalten wieviel volt der cpu bekommt und es dazu noch heist das man dann standart wählen soll oder im fall von einer grosen übertaktung noch etwas dazu geben.Ich habe ein Asus P5N-E Sli das sollte doch eigentlich funktionieren.Nur da habe ich ein witeres Problem:

In meinem Bios steht nicht von wegen FSB Frequency was für das eigentliche übertakten das wichtige ist,warum nicht das muss doch da stehen oder?
Grundsätzlich sind es ja 266Mhz das finde ich dort nicht.


----------



## Laudian (1. Juni 2008)

^^ 

1. Ich hab gesprochen von ordentlich Uebertakten, was bedeutet dass das System anschliessend genauso stabil ist wie vorher. An Schaltern die da sind kann jedes Kind rumspielen, folglich kann auch jedes Kind uebertakten ja ... aber ohne Wissen, wie da was ineinander greift wuerd ich das nicht machen, die Risiken sind zu gross. Und es tut mir leid ... sicheres Overclocking gibt es nicht und sei es nur deshalb weil du dir damit die Garantie zerschiesst.

2. Jedes Mainboard eignet sich mehr oder weniger zum Uebertakten, genauso wie jedes Mainboard ein Bios hat, in dem mit gutem Grund nur das frei ist, was auch verhaeltnismaessig sinnvoll veraenderbar ist ... wenn das MB einfach nicht zum uebertakten ausgelegt ist, warum sollte es dann die entsprechenden Einstellungen im Bios haben ... sicher mag das doof sein, aber die Entwickler denken sich normalerweise was dabei, was in einem Bios einstellbar ist und was nicht.
In deinem Fall hilft also nur ein anderes Mainboard oder eines der billigen Overclockingtools fuer Windows ...


----------



## Fraggerbee (3. Juni 2008)

Ja stimmt schon Overclocking ist nicht so leicht und so sicher wie Fahrradfahren und glaub blos nicht das ich mich nicht genug darüber informiere.
Aber in jedem Bios wird der FSB angezeigt,bei mir nicht aber dafür der Multiplikator,
der bei normalen Core Duos ja eh gesperrt ist,das is schwachsinn.
Auf den CPU habe ich keine Garantie mehr,natürlich weis ich das beim Overclocking die ganze Hardware in mitleidenschaft gezogen wird/kann.
Ich bin ja nicht dumm,ich übertakte mein CPU nicht einfach so von heut auf morgen ohne zu wissen was ich beachten und wissen muss.
Wären diese Billigprogramme nicht so ein misst,wären die eine Lösung für mein FSB Problem doch mit denen ist es klar das die Harware futsch geht.
Ich Informiere mich ja nur,wenn ich nicht alles über OC weis werd ich das teil so oder so keinen einzigen Mhz schneller machen.
Wie gesagt wenn man sich nicht dafür interessiert kann es auch nicht gehen.


Mal eine Frage,eigentlich eine dumme Idee:Ich habe ein altes Mainboard und Kraka und so weiter,also könnte ich praktisch den CPU dort übertakten und dann auf mein neues Board drauf setzen,so hat der CPU einen schnelleren Takt das Mainboard und der Arbeitsspeicher aber nicht.
Ich selber halte das für blödsinn weil dann trotzdem Probleme geben müsste,wollte aber einfach mal fragen.


----------



## chmee (4. Juni 2008)

Habe nicht alles gelesen, aber ich schreibe das hier auf einem P5N-E SLI mit E2140, der von 1,6GHz auf 2,667GHz hochgetaktet ist. Kühler Freezer7Pro.

Übertaktung findet mittels des Mainboards statt und wird nicht in der CPU festgehalten. Inzwischen sind die Chipsets soweit ausgeklügelt, dass bei Hochziehen des CPU-FSB der Ram-Takt der Selbe bleibt, asynchrone Taktung eben. Weiterhin ist das Argument "schnelles Zerstören" gerade bei den Intel-Dualcores obsolet. Bei meinem alten XP2800+ konnte ich gerade mal 100MHz anheben, beim aktuellen ist das mehr als 1GHz. 

Lebenslänge ? Nun, ob mein Prozessor im Standardtakt 20 Jahre funktioniert und übertaktet "nur" 5 Jahre kratzt mich nicht, im Schnitt baue ich mir alle 2 Jahre einen neuen Rechner auf.

Wie hoch ? Kommt auf die Produktionswoche (Batch) an, logischerweise auch auf die Kühlung, und oft genug findet man auch bei den Mainboards "Montagsgeräte", die jeden Wunsch zunichte machen. Das P5N-E ist nicht schlecht, aber würde ich es wieder tun, würde ich entweder ein Asus P5K oder ein Gigabyte DS oder DQ nehmen. 

Ich denke, Du solltest Dir mal die Erfahrungen der Community von hardwaredeluxx antun, um zu wissen, was geht und vor Allem, wie man es macht. Kurzum, den E6600 auf 3GHz zu bringen ist kein Kunststück, dazu muss man nur die FSB von 266 auf 333 heben, dabei mal auf die Spannungswerte achten, anpassen und den RAM-Takt möglichst in einen harmonischen Teiler bringen. Ach ja, das P5N-E hat einen VDroop, Spannungsabsenkung bei Last, was man minimieren muss, Anleitungen gibt es im Netz zuhauf.

ACHTUNG : ..*kein Kunststück*.. heisst, man sollte trotzdem wissen was man da macht. Ich fordere hier nicht zum unwissenden Getune auf !

http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=11
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2741641#post2741641

mfg chmee


----------



## Fraggerbee (4. Juni 2008)

chmee wie du gesehen hast habe ich auch ein p5n-e sli.
Wie hast du den CPU übertaktet (eigentlich weis ich es) denn  bei mir sehe ich den FSB nich der ja beim OC da wichtigste ist.
Und das mit diesem VDroop ist das nich das mit dem Bleistifft mit dem man über dieses eine Teil eine Brücke zieht?
Das habe ich gesehen und weis wie ich es machen muss.
Natürlich sind bei 600Mhz Leistungschub bei einem E6600 ein Katzenfurz zumal ich ihn auf ca. 3,65 Ghz takten könnte aber sowas brauch ich nicht,lediglich 3 oder 3,2 da ist genug.Auserdem lebendauer von 20 Jahren bis dahin gibt es CPUs mit über 5 Ghz also ist das egal,wie du gesagt hast.Ich denke das OC kein groses Risiko ist wenn man es gut und mit reichlich nachdenken und wissen macht.
Nur der FSB kannst du mir sagen wie ich den krieg der wird bei mir nicht angezeigt.


----------



## chmee (4. Juni 2008)

Ja der Vdroop ist die Bleistiftzeichnung auf einem Widerstand. Benutze dazu einen Multimeter, bei mir konnte ich den Droop bei etwa 65kOhm eliminieren. Jedes Board reagiert da etwas anders.

Aber zum eigentlichen Thema :
Die Erhöhung von 2,4 auf 3GHz stellt immerhin einen Leistungsschub von 25% dar, bei 0 Kosten. Weiterhin "kann" man bei Luftkühlung auch bis 4GHz kommen, aber das sind 
*1.* Werte, die von Erfahrenen aufgestellt wurden
*2.* Werte, die bei offenem System erreicht wurden ( selten im Towergehäuse )
*3.* komplett abhängig von der CPU, die du hast, manche laufen Super, andere kriegst Du keine 200MHz hoch. Produktionswoche/Batch sind die Stichwörter.
*4.* wenn das Mainboard ein Montagsgerät ist, werden die großen OC-Träume recht schnell platzen.
und letztlich *5.* selten sind diese Werte für den Produktiveinsatz gedacht, sondern stellen nur einen Stabilwert von zB 2 Stunden dar, sobald wirklich der ganze Rechner arbeiten muss, sieht alles anders aus.

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Du fragst soviel, dass ich Dir OC-Erfahrung abspreche ( nicht übel nehmen ). Versuch einfach mal - wie oben beschrieben - den FSB auf 333 oder 350 und dabei die RAM-FSB auf zB 667 oder 700 zu setzen ( abhängig vom RAM ). Wenn das System erstmal wieder in Windows angekommen ist, lädst Du Dir CPUZ, OrthosPrime und Coretemp runter, um das System zu penetrieren.

ACHTUNG : Das ist keine Aufforderung, sondern NUR ein Tip.

mfg chmee


----------



## Fraggerbee (4. Juni 2008)

Ja ich überschütte euch mit Fragen da hast du recht hehe.
Aber in meinem Bios Wird der FSB ja nicht angezeigt ich weis das ich ihn für 3Ghz auf 333 setzen muss aber das kann ich nicht wenn ich ihn nicht sehe.War das bei dir auch so?
Ach ich bin da jetzt nich gerade ein Experte aber was ist ein Multimeter?
Das ist doch dieses Gerät hmmm da muss ich kucken wie ich da ran komme.
Kannst du mir sagen was genau es ist (lol ich weis ein Gerät aber...)?
Könnte das Board dabei drauf gehn wenn ich die vdroop mache also wenn etwas falsch ist worauf ich aber besonder achten werde?


----------

